# What is it for???



## dosborn

I don't own a Beretta so someone who does can probably answer my question. What is the blue round plastic thing with the logo on it that comes with a new pistol. I am clueless.:smt017


----------



## falchunt

I just got a beretta px4. It came with the thingamajigger you are describing. I have no friggin clue what it is for. I asked my dealer what it was and he told me, "well its a spacer, of course". and then he laughed, because he had no idea what it was. The only thing I can think of is maybe you could use it to hold parts during dissasembly/assembly. I would love to know the answer to this question.


----------



## dosborn

falchunt, I bet you are right. I guess you could just shoot at it.


----------



## falchunt

*Rofl*

:anim_lol:

I suppose you probably could, being that it isn't necessary for the function of the gun, as far as I can tell. But I do still want to know what it is for. I am interested to see what kind of responses we get on here.

:smt068


----------



## falchunt

Ok, so I talked to a couple of friends who are quite avid shooters, one of which was as clueless as i. But the other one suggested that the plastic piece will fit nicely into the chamber while it is open, allowing you to close the chamber on the plastic piece. He does not have a Beretta, but he says he has gotten similar hardware with all of his handguns. I have never tried to fit the plastic thingamajig in the chamber, but I believe it would fit.


----------



## dosborn

That sounds like it would make sense. If I get one, it's a dead man. :smt071


----------



## VAMarine

Are you talking about the little cup looking thing?

If so this was what I found on it at the Beretta Forum



> the famous Beretta shotglass/jello-mold/partscup/ashtray.


Honestly, I think it's just a filler in the case to help keep things from rattling around, but who knows. I think jello-mold fits it best.:watching:

ETA: I think I found the purpose:



> the anti-crush cup.


----------



## banjar

It is for saftey reasons during shipping if you are talking about the piece that goes in the chamber and the slid rest on it. a pic would be nice.


----------



## YFZsandrider

might be a piece that is intended to be chambered, and lets a small tab sticking out to indicate that the chamber is being blocked by it.... I think one of my guns came with one of those, not a Baretta, though


----------



## Todd

Yeah, I need a picture. My curiosity level is high as to what you guys are talking about.


----------



## falchunt

I will try to get a picture up asap


----------



## falchunt

here is a partial picture of the "blue plastic jello mold"

http://www.randomchaos.net/px42.jpg


----------



## falchunt

here we are...this is a good picture of the piece of hardware we have been talking about. Let me know what you all think....

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_O5vy8UMsGDI/Sj8IafPKo3I/AAAAAAAAEEI/-Jbmw_FLM-M/s800/IMG_7400.jpg


----------



## VAMarine

Yeah, it's just in there to provide some crush resistance. I don't know if they all get that or not, I saw it mentioned that only the imported guns have those, I know my 92FS did not have that thing.


----------



## falchunt

So the round plastic piece is protecting the steel/polymer framed gun from crushing?  These manufacturers really come up with some doozies...:smt082


----------



## VAMarine

falchunt said:


> So the round plastic piece is protecting the steel/polymer framed gun from crushing?  These manufacturers really come up with some doozies...:smt082


I think it's more to protect the box than the gun. I'd be a little skeptical of buying a buying a gun with a crushed box.


----------



## SMann

VAMarine said:


> I think it's more to protect the box than the gun. I'd be a little skeptical of buying a buying a gun with a crushed box.


I agree. Could also keep the magazines from getting squashed. I think the gun's safe.


----------



## falchunt

Very good point. I would really have to look everything over good if I was looking at a product with a crushed box. Thanks for the perspective guys.


----------



## dosborn

Thanks for the info everyone. If I get one I will have the wife make sugar cookies.


----------



## jimmy

use it as a penny cup:watching:


----------



## banjar

I would use it as a cuspidor or could soak teeth in at night.


----------



## gunwolf72

it is to prevent the new cheap cases they make from crushin .the older ones never needed one because they spent more than a dollar to make the case.but the do make neat cookies and you can store ammo in it


----------



## Atroxus

gunwolf72 said:


> it is to prevent the new cheap cases they make from crushin .the older ones never needed one because they spent more than a dollar to make the case.but the do make neat cookies and you can store ammo in it


I would recommend cleaning between uses though. Don't want cookie dough in your ammo, or ammo in your cookie dough. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF

It looks like a man size shot glass to me. :anim_lol:

Where in the case is it located when first opened?

tumbleweed


----------



## buck32

It is for folks like us to ask "what is it for" on forums. This one has been beaten forever on here and on Beretta Forum. Some of the examples are humourous.....:smt082


----------



## Bullseye

No No No...Your all wrong, this is what its really for. Actually Vamarine & Gunwolf nailed it, to prevent the cheap thin cases from collapsing in on the gun during shipping. It also makes a good parts cup.


----------



## gr3atl10n

It is for a stool sample of the guy you shot for fondling your wife to make sure the kid is yours.
J/K.
It is a neat item.
I wonder if they are collectible on eBay?
Let's make a common name now. The beretta cup


----------



## gr3atl10n

Bullseye said:


> No No No...Your all wrong, this is what its really for. Actually Vamarine & Gunwolf nailed it, to prevent the cheap thin cases from collapsing in on the gun during shipping. It also makes a good parts cup.


That is photoshopped. Mine will not do that.


----------



## high pockets

I asked that same question when I purchased my new PX4 Compact. All I got back was that "deer in the headlights" look, so I responded to them, "Oh, I see, absolutely no purpose whatsoever." The two clerks looked at me, looked at each other, and said, "yep, works for me."


----------



## thebigweirdwigbeard

i think someone told me it was for when you are pounding out your pins, you put your gun on it and the pins can pass through when you knock on them. so maybe not purposeless afterall.


----------



## denner

It's a modular Italian Ashtray made of Technopolymer reinforced Fiberglass.


----------



## high pockets

denner said:


> It's a modular Italian Ashtray made of Technopolymer reinforced Fiberglass.


Just don't put anything hot in it.


----------

